

The new Director General of ESA wants to build a village on the Moon - BaptisteGreve
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150712-should-we-build-a-village-on-the-moon

======
jgrowl
It's going to be strange looking up at the moon one day and seeing human made
structures.

